# Jumping morgan



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

The farm where I work has a Morgan mare that would jump pasture fences to get to the better grass. It was a daily occurance, she is now a barn horse and for her daily turnout is in an area where she would have to jump 2 or more fences to get to the grass. She will be going to the trainer to become a hunter. So it is not totally unheard of. There are several morgans out there competing in jumping as well.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a 5yr old Morgan that would love to jump. He absolutely adores ground poles but you have to have more than two or he wants to jump them.

Plan is to eventually train him in jumping for my kiddos but right now, he and I are doing dressage. He's not ready to be a kiddo horse (still acting like a silly youngster at time) and I'm not ready to give him to the kiddos and have to buy myself a new horse!


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

I have pony that is a Morgan and QH cross. She definitely pulls more to the Morgan side and loves jumping! She'll jump anything I point her at and is so much fun.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

User Horses
Foal

The farm where I work has a Morgan mare that would jump pasture fences to get to the better grass.


Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeds/jumping-morgan-104646/#ixzz1fWrQjZAh

Sounds Morgan to me! They are gluttons too, apparently!


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a MorganXQH pony who was a Children's Eq Over Fences pony. He was pretty darn good at it. Sure I've seen more talented and naturally gifted jumpers, but he always tries hard and does well. He's retired from jumping now that he's in his 20's though.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

OP, glad that you asked this question; it's been lurking around in the back of my mind for ages!  there's a Morgan mare circuit jumper for lease on another forum, btw. Morgans are my 2nd or 3rd fave breed, so I love these true tales of their being good jumpers!


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

I used to jump years ago before I gave up riding! I had no intention of taking it up again but now I am wondering...


----------

